# Feuer um schrift



## InTruster (15. Mai 2006)

Hi liebe Tutorials.de User
Weis jemand wie man mit oder ohne particle eine Brennende schrift erstellen kann ?
Also ich möchte das um die schrift herum der rand am brennen is, weis leider nich wie ich es realisieren soll.Habe AE 6.5 und würde über jeglichen Tip froh sein.

Danke 

Gruss InTruster


----------



## chmee (15. Mai 2006)

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e.html - hat sehr viele Tipps und Tricks.

mfg chmee


----------



## InTruster (15. Mai 2006)

Ja danke die seite kenne ich bereits trotzdem is da ja nichts dabei was ich haben möchte , Ich möchte ja eine schrift Zoomen bzw. wegzoomen und um die schrift soll aussen brennen


----------



## InTruster (15. Mai 2006)

Ich würde es gerne mit dem PlugIn Trapcode Particular versuchen leder bekomme ich es damit nich hin und weis nich wie ich eine schrift mit integrieren kann wo sich die partikel dann zb. dran heften, habe leider nur eine Demo davon aber dürfte doch auch damit gehen oder ?

Wenn jemand eine ahnung hat bitte schreiben ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Nico (16. Mai 2006)

Probier das Pyro Pack aus:
http://www.trapcode.com/particular_training.html
+ schau mal hier:
http://games.consumerelectronicsnet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=33947


----------



## InTruster (16. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe aber leider nichts passendes dabei , Ich möchte ja nicht mi feuer schreiben sondern eigentlich nur etwas feuer an dem Font befestigen ....


----------



## Nico (16. Mai 2006)

InTruster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Hilfe aber leider nichts passendes dabei , Ich möchte ja nicht mi feuer schreiben sondern eigentlich nur etwas feuer an dem Font befestigen ....



Ja, ein bißchen selbst probieren + mitdenken musst Du schon. Im Pyro Pack hast Du ja Projekt-Dateien, die Dir auf die Sprünge helfen, wie es gemacht wird...


----------

